# where to find clear (ideally frosted) filter tubing



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Looking for ada-style filter tubing (that connects to the lily pipes) in 12/16 and 16/22 sizes for my eheim

something that won't kink easily


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Your title and your post is a little confusing; do you want lily pipes, or do you want the tubing (that connects from the filter to the lily pipes)?

For lily pipes, you can always check eBay.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Darkblade48 said:


> Your title and your post is a little confusing; do you want lily pipes, or do you want the tubing (that connects from the filter to the lily pipes)?
> 
> For lily pipes, you can always check eBay.


Gotcha, fixed the text thanks. I'm actually just looking for the clear tubing that amano uses, but the actual name brand is something like 13 dollars a metre, so I'm sure there's equivalents that can be locally bought at a hardware store or such.

I've seen clear filter tubing here and there but the BA guy warned me that much of it would kink and constrict flow. Haven't seen any frosted tubing which is really what I want, but I'd settle for transparent if I couldn't find it.

Anyone personally use either without problems, and care to share their source? thanks


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

I am not sure of what you are looking for, but plastic world Allen and Shepard in north york, has acrylic tubing - various sizes, and they will cut it to your desired length. hope that helps.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

You can use a thick wall Vinyl tubing from Rona- Home Depot -Lowes, the thick wall will not kink unless you really bend it at an extreme angle.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

charlie1 said:


> You can use a thick wall Vinyl tubing from Rona- Home Depot -Lowes, the thick wall will not kink unless you really bend it at an extreme angle.


I have seen and used them for the 12/16 they have the same inner diameter but not outer(it's bigger) so not sure how it's going to fit in your canister filter fittings(unless you clamp them instead of using the built in tightening fitting. if anyone knows where to get ehiem "like" tubing doesn't matter if it's green or not but the same exact size that would be great.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone,

Yeah I'm going to need tubes the same thickness as the eheim ones, to make sure everything seals off nicely.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> I have seen and used them for the 12/16 they have the same inner diameter but not outer(it's bigger) so not sure how it's going to fit in your canister filter fittings(unless you clamp them instead of using the built in tightening fitting. *if anyone knows where to get ehiem "like" tubing doesn't matter if it's green or not but the same exact size that would be great*.


Aquainspiration is one you can check


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

charlie1 said:


> Aquainspiration is one you can check


I know ai has it but 15bucks for 10 feet ya........... no.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Did you manage to find it? I'm curious to know, as I'm contemplating going to clear tubing for my 2213.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Picked up some Lee's clear aquarium tubing from Menagerie. 

It was pretty cheap and they gave me extra just in case (as usual their service is a notch above) the tubing is a bit thinner than the eheim stock so it's more prone to kinks, but is more rigid than any other clear tubing I've seen. Looks much better than the green tubes on my lily pipes!

However it's been less than a month and it's already getting murky, i foresee plenty of cleaning.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I saw some at home depot (Morningside) yesterday. 1/2" ID, 5/8" outside. $10 or so for 20 ft. Roughly translates to 12-13mm ID and 16mm OD. However, it didn't seem too sturdy. There were already kinks in all the rolls I examined. It says the handling is 45 PSI at 20 degrees, but the tube readily gave to just a little squeezing. They didn't have the same dimensions in the braided tubing, but the walls are a lot tougher on those. How much did the tubing from menagerie cost?


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

So, just to be clear, A.I does have it? Clear frosted tubing SPECIFICALLY for, or at the very least fits perfectly, the 2213 12/16 fittings?

I bought the Watts 10mm15mm clear tubing, at home depot yesterday, but I don't know how that gonna pan out. And as mentioned, it is noticeably thinner then the actual Eheim tubes.... 

In the end, if you want clear frosted bad enough, and you don't want a flooding disaster, $15 for 10 feet ain't so bad.... No?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

AI have clear unfrosted and thin tubing. I suspect they buy it from Home Depot and sell it at a huge markup.

*All* of the clear filter tubing you will find will be thinner than the Eheim tubes. If I am mistaken please point me to some evidence to the contrary.

The best you will find in terms of rigidity is Lee's aquarium tubing. Menagerie has it in all sizes and that's what i've been using for quite a while now. I believe Big Al's also sells Lee's products.

The only place I have found frosted tubing is through ADA at infuriating prices.

Best of luck.


----------



## GDidycz (Mar 6, 2012)

Mlevi said:


> Did you manage to find it? I'm curious to know, as I'm contemplating going to clear tubing for my 2213.


I am not sure about this but I believe that Python sells the tubing you require. Python tubing is non kinking.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Checked AI today, and they currently only have the green tubing, not the clear one, so couldn't compare how rigid their clear tubing is. Didn't bother to ask about pricing of the green, jus' the availability of clear. They have clear lily pipes, but no clear tubing


----------

